# parallels-tools



## L9 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I am wondering whether the port of parallels-tools works for freebsd under the parallels desktop. I tried it but I have no idea how to set it up. Also there is no information about it, looks like most people just try the vmware, but not parallels. Any idea about this? Thanks in advance.


----------

